
Apple takes on German café over logo - jamesbritt
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/8858333/Apple-takes-on-German-cafe-over-logo.html
======
jamesbritt
#apfelkind has become a hashtag of interest on G+, too.

<https://plus.google.com/u/1/s/%23apfelkind>

